
Question on Quora: What’s the most important software in the world? - Sumitmic
https://www.quora.com/What-s-the-most-important-software-in-the-world?ch=99&share=44f1b369&srid=uQDqk
======
mtmail
Sad state of Quora. I see three answers:

\- Marketing Consultant at Document360 adds a backlink to their product in the
answer

\- Director at Paytoolbox adds a backlink to their website into the answer

\- A student pointing to a blog post he/she has written

